

Is Google defeating Spam? - bdfh42
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Is-Google-Defeating-Spam-.html&Itemid=29

======
bdfh42
I have also seen a marked drop off in the numbers of items sitting in my gMail
spam box as well.

Also I can't say that Google has come up with any false positives after a
(very) few in the first few weeks of using the gMail service.

~~~
mooism2
I have seen more spam in my gmail spam box this month. These are anecdotes,
not data.

------
giardini
They seem to have done little to solve their groups.google.com newsgroup spam
problem. And that was once the most useful part of the Internet.

------
mooism2
If anyone has watched the video the page links to, would you care to summarise
it please?

